# Site General > Site Info >  Attention!!! ALL BALL PYTHON MORPH OWNERS...

## JLC

I am beginning a super top secret project that YOU can be a part of!  :Very Happy:  

Well...ok, it's not exactly "top secret", I'm just not quite ready to reveal it yet, until I am sure it will come together as I envision.  If it does, it will be a HUGE asset to both BP.net and to the ball python world in general.  

What I need from all of you is your help in collecting pictures...specifically of ball python morphs.  ALL morphs!!!  My focus in the beginning will be on single-gene base morphs...recessive, dom, and co-dom.  With the co-dom morphs, I need pictures of the "het" form as well as the homo (super) form.  (ie: I need pictures of both yellow bellies and ivories, pastels and super pastels)  If pictures of combo morphs are submitted, I will accept and keep them aside for later when I reach that stage of the project. 

*What I am specifically looking for in these photographs:* 
Full body shots that clearly show pattern and colorBelly shotsClose ups of details specific to that morph (ie: The green eye in pastels)Clear, crisp photos without background distractionsThe identity of the morph _must_ be included with the submitted picture
*
There should just be one snake per photo submitted, UNLESS:* you can submit a picture of the morph paired with a _normal_ for comparison OR if you have multiple snakes of the same morph in the same picture.  Please don't submit pictures with two or more different morphs, unless specifically requested at some later point. 

Do NOT send us someone else's pictures.  You don't necessarily have to own the morph in the picture, but you MUST own the picture. 

*I'm looking for multiple pictures of ALL morphs.*  So if you see that someone has already submitted pastel pictures (for instance) you should still submit yours as well.  

*All photos used in the final project will be fully credited to their owners, with BP.net screen names, at the very least, and your full name if I have it.* 

*Photos may be submitted to me via PM or simply by replying to this thread and including them in your post.* _Submission of photos to this project constitutes full agreement that BP.net has your permission to host and freely use the photo in perpetuity. _ 

If you have your own albums online somewhere on your own website, and would like to make any/all of those pictures available, please just let me know either here in this thread or via PM, so that I'll have a written record of the permission given, and I can then collect the pictures myself, rather than you having to go to the effort to repost them here. 

Thank you all in advance for your help and support! The more morphs we can collect...and the more quality, individual photos of each morph we can collect...the more value this project will have!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

You know you can use anything usable from my website  :Wink:  should get you a few morphs.

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Watermarked or clear ??

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## JLC

> Watermarked or clear ??


Excellent question!  I would prefer clear, but will not reject watermarked pics, so long as the mark does not interfere with clear identification of the snakes characteristics.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (05-15-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Judy u Can Use pictures of My Yellow Belly  from Here : http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...highlight=Odin

And From Here : http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...-!!!-%28DUW%29

If You Prefer That Pictures without watermark let me know witch ones and I'll dig them on my hard Drive or make few new Ones  :Very Happy:

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## Emilio

I'll send you some pics soon exciting!!

droid!!!!

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## cinderbird

Sending ya a few

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## JLC

> If You Prefer That Pictures without watermark let me know witch ones and I'll dig them on my hard Drive or make few new Ones


Thanks, Rafal!  Your marks are fine...they don't hide the snake.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cinderbird

Judy did you want the morph ID' on the picture itself or can we send it along?

----------


## JLC

> Judy did you want the morph ID' on the picture itself or can we send it along?


It can simply be included in the text of the message...doesn't have to be embedded into the picture.

----------


## cinderbird

> It can simply be included in the text of the message...doesn't have to be embedded into the picture.


I have many for you!

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## jsmorphs2

PM sent  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## koloo921

Here are a few of mine! You have my permission to use any of them.

Cinny female




Pewter male



Pewter female



Pastel het ghost female




Fire male



Orange Ghost male



Yellowbelly males



Pastel male




I have and/or can get belly shots for all of these guys. Let me know :Wink:

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## JLC

> I have and/or can get belly shots for all of these guys. Let me know


Belly pics will be an essential part of this project.  Any and all you can shoot me will be deeply appreciated!

Oh, and those pics were GREAT! Thanks!!

----------


## JLC

By the way...the pics don't all have to be the most dramatic representations of the morphs.  I need quality pics, but not necessarily cream-of-the-crop morphs.  

For instance, adult pastels and axanthics that have "browned out" will also be valuable to this project.  

OH...and if your morph belongs to a specific line, be sure to include that info as well.  This is especially needful on axanthics and ghosts, but there may be other morphs that might benefit from line distinction.

----------


## Kinra

I'll jump at any chance to photograph my collection and share it.   :Razz: 

I tried to organize a photobucket album for you.  All of the photos are in a sub album based on morph.  All most all of them are with out flash.  Feel free to use what every you want.  There are also plenty of other pictures on my photobucket account that you can use if they meet your needs.

My butter may or may not be about to shed.  Her belly looks a little pink, but I haven't had her long enough to know if that's normal for her.

I also have an Enchi arriving on Tuesday so I'll create a new sub album for him that you can use.

Good luck with your project!

*Link:* http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums/...Gene%20Morphs/

- Rebecca

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## koloo921

A few belly shots

Pastel het ghost



Orange ghost



Spider ph ghost






I will try to get you some belly pics of the rest tomorrow :Smile:

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## darkbloodwyvern

How long are you accepting pics?  I'm going to be getting a couple younger females soon.

Couple more questions:

Do you prefer adults?  I can give you approximate ages

Does a het ___ (anything recessive here) not count as a normal?  I have a het pied male, but not sure if that would count for comparison.  

One of the girls I am buying is an orangebelly, does that count as line?  I'm pretty sure the genetics on these guys are kind of wierd.  I can let you figure out what to call her, though myself i'm super hoping she's het graphite!!

Thanks!!

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## FatBoy

Pastel


Mojave


Pastel


Mojave


Spider


Pinstripe


Super Mojave


Yellowbelly


Piebald



Mojave


Cinnamon

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## FatBoy

Enchi


Hypo

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## JLC

> How long are you accepting pics?  I'm going to be getting a couple younger females soon.
> 
> Couple more questions:
> 
> Do you prefer adults?  I can give you approximate ages
> 
> Does a het ___ (anything recessive here) not count as a normal?  I have a het pied male, but not sure if that would count for comparison.  
> 
> One of the girls I am buying is an orangebelly, does that count as line?  I'm pretty sure the genetics on these guys are kind of wierd.  I can let you figure out what to call her, though myself i'm super hoping she's het graphite!!
> ...


I'll actually be accepting pictures indefinitely.  Even after the project has gone public, new pictures can always be added.  

I would very much like as many adult pictures as possible, because many morphs look a little (or a lot) different as adults than they do as babies...all pics at all ages are important! 

For the purposes of this project, recessive hets would be considered normals.  However, there are a few recessive genes that affect how a morph looks when it is a het with another morph.  A pastel-het-ghost, for instance, can look different than a regular pastel...so just give me as much info as you can give me about each animal. 

Yes, let me know about orangebellies and graphites and any other newer or lesser-known morphs.

----------


## JLC

> Pastel


Holy moly, Frankie!  :Surprised:   Are you sure that's JUST a pastel?  :Razz:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Just making sure I dont lose this thread :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I will try to do a photo shoot this Tuesday or Wednesday :Good Job:

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## FatBoy

> Holy moly, Frankie!   Are you sure that's JUST a pastel?


Misprint..sorry, that is actually a pastel yellowbelly.

----------


## JLC

> Misprint..sorry, that is actually a pastel yellowbelly.


Whew!  Glad to know I can spot 'em even when mislabeled!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Emilio

VPI axanthic with a normal.



Super mojave

You can use these if you'd like Judy. I'll look around for other nice pic's tomorrow.

droid!!!!

----------

JLC (05-15-2011)

----------


## Lolo76

Oooh, sounds mysterious!  :Very Happy:  Here are some contributions from my collection...

Lesser Platinum


Lesser again


Spider


Spider head/eyes


Mojave


Pastel


Pastel eyes


Black Pastel


Black Pastel (without flash)


Black Pastel belly

----------

JLC (05-16-2011)

----------


## aalomon

Low-White Calico


Ivory Hatchling


Ivory Adult


Pastel


Spotnose


Pewter


Yellowbelly


Black Pewter


Mojave


Blackback Mojave Hatchling

----------

JLC (05-16-2011),PonderosaSnakeHouse (05-18-2011)

----------


## JLC

All the pictures submitted so far have been saved and cataloged.  You guys are awesome!  But there are a LOT more morphs to go...so let's keep 'em coming!!

----------


## JimmyLindberg

Caramel Albino Upscale Line

Lemon Pastel

Piebald

Spider

Lesser Platinum

----------

JLC (05-16-2011)

----------


## Carlene16

My only morphs, 



Yellowbelly 




Albino




Lesser Platinum 




Super Pastel




High white spider

----------

JLC (05-16-2011)

----------


## python_addict

cant get her body shot pictures to show her color her head shots ill try again tomorrow show really well especially her eyes but heres my caramel albino


and pastel but its a baby

----------

JLC (05-17-2011)

----------


## Ch^10

Ian G line black pastel het pied





Pied





Lesser het pied



Normal/dinker

----------

JLC (05-17-2011)

----------


## PghBall

Lesser


Pinstripe


Spider


Pastel


Another Pastel


Albino


Mojave

----------

JLC (05-17-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I throw in some of my morph with normal shots (I can provide unwatermarked if you want to use any) 

Graziani Pastel 


Pin


Mojave 


Spider 



Mojaves, one year apart

----------

JLC (05-18-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Light Female (??Normal??)




Orange Ghost Male (NERD)




Granite Female (VIP)






Yellow Belly Male






Pastel Female






Pastel Male




Spider Male






***This one I believe might be a Granite Male, people we got him from didnt know anything about him. He matches my VIP almost to a carbon copy, may get to prove out :Very Happy:  He is also my cranky one, either balled up OR nothing but teeth!!***




Hope you can use some of these :Please:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

JLC (05-18-2011)

----------


## muddoc

Judy,
  Please feel free to use any of the pics on my website.  Also, if you have something in particular that you are looking for, and can't get, let me know, as I have it, I will get you a picture.

----------

JLC (05-18-2011)

----------


## Wapadi

1.0 Adult Piebald


1.0 Adult Pastel Het SK Axanthic


0.1 Adult Hypo Bel Line



0.1 Adult Albino


0.1 Adult Normal Het SK line Axanthic


0.1 Adult Black Pastel bred by Metal Morphs


1.0 Yearling Spider




I hope these help.  I will try for belly shots but those are hard to get!!

----------

JLC (05-24-2011)

----------


## chago11

Mojave 



Ivory




Spider 


Woma



Pastel


Pastel YB



Black pewter


Pinstripe

----------


## Ntume

High Contrast Albino:





Pastel Genetic Stripe:





Black Pastel Pewter:





greets,

Yaron

----------

JLC (05-24-2011)

----------


## m00kfu

I think most of the co-dom stuff I've got has been covered pretty well, but if there are any pictures on my site that you want to use go right ahead!

----------

JLC (05-24-2011)

----------


## Jaxx

So many beautiful looking snakes in this thread. WoW!!

----------


## Rhasputin

You should also ask that photos be taken on a white, or solid light colour background.  :Wink: 

I have several projects running with rodent identification photos, and solid white backgrounds are really key, so that the photos all have a similar colour.
Also, asking that people use natural lighting helps too. It might be harder to collect photos when you're being more specific like that, but it will help the photos be more consistent!

----------


## onna_shinigami

I didn't see any low white Pieds in here along with a Feb '10 Spider. I have pics of mine from last month. I also have unedited if needed too.




Spider
side picture

back

side and head

----------

JLC (06-10-2011)

----------


## Melody

Pastel



Fire



Spider

----------

JLC (06-10-2011)

----------


## Dave Green

Some combo photos that may be helpful...

Lavender Albino Spider:





Fire Champagne and Champagne:



Fire Champagne, Pastel Champagne and Lesser Champagne:



Lesser Champagnes:

----------

rabernet (06-11-2011)

----------


## ss10gotanks

My ball pythons  :Razz: 

My Pastel

My Mojave

Mojave Belly

Mojave Head

Spider

Spider Belly

Spider Head


Hope you like  :Very Happy:

----------


## pitoon

*here's one i just took.....

Black Back Clown
Pitoon @ www.UnitedHerps.com*

----------


## xFenrir

Here's my one and only Ball Python, the lowest-white Spider female I've seen.  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

I need to give a little update and notice here... 

First off, THANK YOU for everyone who has donated new pictures.  If I haven't put a "thank you" under your post, it is simply because I haven't had a chance to download/save the new images yet.  The "thank you" helps me keep track of which ones I've saved.  I WILL get to them, and get them added to the guide.  

However, the time for our cross-country move is bearing down on me fast and furious.  I won't be totally offline during these next few weeks, but I won't have the time or the attention span to dedicate to this project until we get settled in our new home.  I plan to pick up the reins again at the end of July or first of August at the latest, and then we'll be going _balls_ to the wall  :Razz:  on making our Guide the best on the 'Net!  :Very Happy: 

More photo donations are always welcomed.  Just please be patient with me if it seems I haven't responded or acknowledged them in some way.  I promise I'll get to them! 

Once again, thank you all for making this project such a success!!!

----------


## BallsUnlimited

Pastel


Albino



Pied

[IMG]
Bumblebee

Killerbee

Cinny

----------


## AKballs

Harlequin/Dinker

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

Hi I have a photobucket album for all my snakies. Please feel free to use any pictures you find helpful also I update fairly regularly so if no pics are to your liking I will post more and I have 3 babies on the way next month so there will be more morphs and pictures!
http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/AnnaSitarski/

----------


## Inugohan

My male 2010 Enchi Ball Python, produced by Jason Hunter.




Hope these are of use! I'll ask my boss if I can post pics of his snakes that I took. Best of luck in your endeavor! ~Caylan.S.~

----------


## muzikfreakah

Nice, I will be taking some photos this week with my new small setup, will try to post asap!

----------


## piedplus

You're welcome to use the pictures from my Gallery.

----------


## muzikfreakah

Here are some that I took now, but he is more yellow than this, I think the white lights + flash drowns out the yellow in him.  Will experment more  :Smile: 

















If you need them without watermarks please let me know I can email them to you. (that's if you will find them useful  :Wink:  )

Will need to try to take photos with a standard lens with no bokeh.

----------


## muzikfreakah

The previous photos are of a male hatchling Bumblebee, bred in the Philippines.

This is of my Female Pastel BP in pre-shed, that's why she is very dark.

----------


## Ch^10

Pastel Spotnose

----------


## muzikfreakah

@Ch^10: Sweet looking Pastel spotnose man, wow!

Up Close:

----------


## muzikfreakah

Here is my whole album set:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/9373141...7627509500414/

:-)

----------


## Kuro_Yamaneko

You can use any of my Pastel h. OG pics.
this one's my favorite


and this one's a great side shot


And here's my het. Albino male


These are all from NGM Exotics.

I'll try and get some more pics for you today.

----------

